# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  أقوى خلطة تبيض في اسبوع لجميع مناطق الجسم +حماية من الشمس والمكياج والروائح

## فديتني كيووت

[CENTER]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شخباركم حريم وعرايس وبنات وصبايا المنتدى  :13 (42): 




اللهم لك الحمد .. ويستمر النجاح مع اقوى خلطة تبيض في خلال اسبوع اللي لاقت اقبال شديد ومتكرر

لسرعة ظهور النتائج ^^

ومع الحاح زبوناتي لتوفير كميات من الخلطة 


ومع التحسين واضافة الفيتامينات المغذية للجلد والبشره


اول شي بقوولكم فوايد خلطة البابايا ومكوناتها


*خلاصة البابايا الطبيعيه : تحتوي على انزيمات تعمل على تحفيز الخلايا المبيضه في البشره طبيعيا

*فيتامين ب3 : فعال لتبيض البشره

*برو فيتامين ب5 وفيتامين اي المرطب ل24 ساعه من الترطيب والنعومه: الذي يساهم في ترطيب البشره ويمنع الجفاف مع ملمس ناعم غير دهني 

*حمايه من اشعة الشمس الفوق البنفسجيه الضاره المسببه للإسمرار ولسرطان الجلد

*بروتين الحليب المدعم بفيتامين اي : الذي يغذي البشره بطريقه مترفه ويعطيها بياض ونقاوة للبشره يضاهي بشرة كليوبترا

*تركيبة تصل لطبقة الميلانين: تثبط من افراز صبغة الميلانين المسبب الرئيسي لإسمرار البشرة

*يساعد في علاج بثور الوجه والتجاعيد وحب الشباب والنقط السوداء كما يجعل الوجه اكثر بياض واشراق خلال 7 ايام من الاستعمال

*يزيل النمش وحمايه ال يو في لمعالجة مشاكل البشرة مثل النمش والبثور وحتى البقع السوداء 

*حماية من المكياج 

*يمنع الروائح الكريهة في المناطق الحساسه




يستخدم قبل وضع المكياج كأساس للبشره 

الاسئلة الشائعه:

يستخدم لجميع انواع البشره الحساسه والجافه والدهنية والمختلطه 

ليس له اضرار جانبية المحتويات طبيعيه 100%

لا يحتوي على زئبق او كوزتيزووووون

يستخدم للحوامل واللي ترضع

يستخدم في كل انحاء الجسم حتى عالجفن وتحت العين والمنطقة الحساسه يعني كل مكااااااان فالجسم 


طريقة الاستخدام: يدهن عالاماكن المراد تبييضها مرتين في اليوم + قبل وضع المكياج يضع عالوجه كامل مع الشفايف واليد + تضع قبل الظهور للخارج تفاديا من اشعة الشمس لإحتوائة على واقي 


الخلطه خفيفه عالبشره ما تضايج مثل الماي بسرعه تمتصها البشره يعني ما تحسوون لا بلمعة ولا باحساس دهني



 الخلطه هذي تغنيج عن:

واقي الشمس 
+ تبيض وتوحد اللون
+ مزيل رائحة العرق تحت الابط
+ مانعه للروائح الكريهه في المنطقة الحساسه
+ بديل كريم الاساس او تحت كريم الاساس لحماية البشره من المكياج ومضاره
+ تصفي البشرة من الحبوب والنمش والبقع والرؤوس السوداء
+موردة للخدود


اللي تبا بياض سريع وفي خلال اسبوووع تجرب هالخلطه



الحين بقووللكم قصتي مع الخلطه ^^


خلطه رهييييييييييييييييبه سويتها حق عمري وحطيتها بس فالمناطق الحساسه وتحت الابط وعلى ايديني فقط يوميا كنت احطها الصبح وفليل (طبعا ما توقعت هالنتيجه ابد ابد)


الجلده الغامجه تقشرت طبعا اول ما جفتها خفت قلت بسم الله شو ياني ، طبعا مب في كل مكان بس المنطقة اللي تقشرت تحت الابط اما الاماكن الثانيه ما تقشرت بس تفتحت ويمكن طلعت قشور خفيفة طبقه رقيقه بس  

واستمريت على نفس الخلطه وشليت القشرة بليفة الحمام المغربي  





والصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدمه  :EEK!: 


طلعت جلده بيضـــــــــــــــــا وناعمه وفيها حمره خفيفه شرات بشرة الاطفال والله انه ايدي كانت فيها حرقه كبيره وراحت

طبعا استانست واااااااااايد وسويت عرس بدون معرس  :13 (18):  لاني اول مره اجرب شي واييب هالنتيجه في هالسرعه لانه ما في خلطة فالنت ولا فكتاب ولا نصيحه من حد وما جربتها النتيجه يمكن تطلع ساعتها وبعدين تروح ولا ما تسويلي شي


وكنت معزومه على عرس والكل انصدم  :13 (24):  من بياض ايدي الثلجي (لانه ايدي كانت مسمرة من الدوام ومن السواقه ×_× ) بدون كريم اساس ولا حنا ايدي كانت روووعه 

ولاني اعرف انه البنات خاصه العرايس يدورون منتجات اتبيض خاصه المناطف الحساسه نزلت هالموضوووع لعيوونكم ^_^ والحمدلله لقا نجاح باهر وشديد



ملاحظه: اذا تعرضت بشرتج لفتره طويله تحت الشمس حطي من الكريم مره ثانيه لانه سن بلوك ويحمي من اشعة الشمس .. يعني في حال التعرض لأشعة الشمس لساعتين حطي منه مره ثانيه




هذي صورة الخلطه








العلبه الصغيره : 150 درهم

العلبه الكبيره: 250 درهم


الخلطه عبارة عن منتجات فرنسيه + منتج ايطالي .. عشان جذي غاليه

وبتدعووووووونلي ^_^



بعض الاراء اللي لقيتها 


آڷآرآء

آڷآرآء




> السلام عليكم
> 
> مشكوووره حبيبتي عالخلطه والله جد جد اول مره اجررررب خلطه واتسوي نتيجه جذي وبهالسرعه
> 
> الحمدلله ابيضيييت واااايد وبشرتي صارت انعم الف شكر لج
> 
> والله مب عارفه كيف اردلج جميلج
> 
> خذتلج هديه وبتوصلج انشالله قريب
> ...






> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
> 
> شحالج ختيه 
> 
> ربج الا بخير 
> 
> بغيت اطلب مره ثانيه من خلطه التبيض .. لانهاااااااا روووعه بصراحه ...
> 
> ^^
> ...






> هلا الغالية شخبارج
> الصراحة الخلطة وايد حلوة من أحطها أحس بشرتي حلوة وفاتحة لأن في ويهي بقع مال الحبوب أحسه خف شوي بس المشكلة أنا مب منتظمة يومين أحط وكم يوم ما أحط لو مستمرة جان صار ويهي روعة
> الله يووفقج يالغالية ويفتحها عليج يارب 
> والخلطة الصراحة روعة وريحتها بعد وايد حلوة






> على فكره خلطه التبيض روووووووووووووووعه وايد استفدت منها ..^^






> هلاا حبيبيتي شلونج اسمحيلي فديتج اتاخرت عليج بالرد
> 
> بس لاني كنت فالجامعه وسكن خبرج بعد والبارجه رجعت وعلى طوووووووووول البودره المغربيه بس الصراااحه فنااااااااااانه
> 
> من اول مره حسيت اشراقه بالويه 
> 
> والكريم طبعا توه الناس عليه بس بوافيج بنتايجه ويااااارب يخليني 
> 
> قطعه يااااااااااااارب






> السلام عليكم 
> 
> اشحالج حبيبتي ، عسااج ابخير ان شااااءلله
> 
> حبيت اقولج انتي خطيـــــــــره وخلطتج اخطـــــر
> 
> الكل لاحظ ويهي فتح ونوووور ^^
> 
> الحبوووب بعد بدت ترووووح وتمت آثار خفيفه الين يوم العيد ان شااءالله بتكون بشرتي صاااااايفه وحلووووووه ^^
> ...






> مرحبا فديتج سورى ع التاخير 
> المهم انا بقولج عن تجربتى مع البودره المغربيه 
> من حملت صراحه سوديت فمناطق وسببتلى ضيج 
> فجريت عده طرق وكريمات بس ما فادنى بشئ
> وبعد ما ربيت قلت بجرب البودره وسبحات الله كانن اوساخ بنيه تطلع منيه مدرى من وين طلعن هذول بعد لدرجه ادمنت اقعد فالحمام بس الفرق واضح وان شاء الله مع المداومه برد نفس اول







> هلاا حبيبيتي شلونج اسمحيلي فديتج اتاخرت عليج بالرد
> 
> بس لاني كنت فالجامعه وسكن خبرج بعد والبارجه رجعت وعلى طوووووووووول البودره المغربيه بس الصراااحه فنااااااااااانه
> 
> من اول مره حسيت اشراقه بالويه 
> 
> والكريم طبعا توه الناس عليه بس بوافيج بنتايجه ويااااارب يخليني 
> 
> قطعه يااااااااااااارب






> فديت روحج الغالية احرجتيني بتعاملج الطيب
> والله هيك التاجرات ولا بلا ههههه ياريت كل التاجرات مثلج فالاسلوب والتعامل






> الغاليه الخلطه ريحتها حلوه واحلى شي ان البشرة تمتصها بسرعه ..
> 
> فمان الله






> سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> شحالج عساج بخير
> انا طلبت منج من فترة خلطة البابايا للتبيض 
> استخدمتها وخففت من اثار حب الشباب
> ابغي اطلب منج علبتين صغار
> وشكرا






> عن تجربه
> 
> النتيجه رووووووووعه





> تعيبنيه منتجاتج
> 
> خذت الكريم مال الببايا الواقي للشمس
> 
> بشرتيه روووعه وخفف من النمش اللي كان بادي فويهيه





> هيه بشرتي دهنيه يمكن يبالها وقت بس يوم استخدمتها لايدي ما شاء الله فتح حتى يوم بنت عمتي استخدمت الكريم نفس الوقت قالت وايد حلو الكريم وينشف بسرعة ما تحسين انج حاطة شئ ،بخبرج اول باول عن الكريم ان شاء الله





> مرحباااا 
> شحالج فديتج ؟
> 
> طلب خلطه بقيمة 150درهم خمس خلطات يعني الحساب 750 ثاني مره أطلب عندج 
> ماشاء الله عليهاا من خلطه نتيجه وااااايد حلوه تسلم يدج يالغاليه





> هلا اختي
> اليوم كملت 4 يوم وما شاء الله حسيت بفرق بدى لون الذقن يستوي مثل لون ويهي بس باقي يبهتي والهالات السودا وبعد الحبوب بدن يطلعن على برا و اليوم حطيت في الابط ومادريبه عاد






> السلاااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركااااااااااته ... هلاااااا أختي شحاااالج رجعت لج بعد طول غياااب بصرااااااااحه كريمج رووووووووووعه بس أحس ايدي ابيض اكثر عن ويهي ههههههه ليش؟؟
> 
> المهم حااابه اطلب منج علبتين صغار .. الغاليه انا كنت احط الكريم ف الثلاجه هل ياثر او لا ؟؟
> 
> وبسالج عن عدسـات TRU KOLOR الارجنتينه متوفر عندج اللون الرصاصي أو العسلي؟؟





> هلااااا و غلاااااا ..
> 
> شحالج غلاااي ؟؟ 
> 
> أخيييييييييرااااااااااااااااا وصلتني الطلبيه 
> 
> 
> مشكوره فديتج  وتسلمين ع الهديه الروووعه اصلاً كان خاطري من عندج دهن عووود والله حلوو ..
> 
> ...



وهني اراء من منتديات اخرى




> مشكوووووره الغلا عالخلطة صدق صدق سحررريه
> توني ما كملت اسبووع وماشالله ويهي منووور وافتتتح واايد وبشرتي صارت انعم وخدودي بدوا يوردوون
> 
> واااي حبيتج مشكوووره والله مب عارفه كيف اشكرج ان شالله بيبلج زباين 
> الله يرزقج على قد نيتج





> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا زعلانه منج  
> كيف عندج هالخلطه وماتخبريني عنها من زمان خخخخخخ
> الحمدلله انا حاليا فالاسبوع الثاني وماشالله وااايد فرق عن قبل بكمل فالخلطه لين ما اصير بياض الثلج ~ هع





> سمحيلي تأخرت عليج 
> كنت اجهز حق عرسي
> بالنسبه للخلطه الحمدلله ريحتني من روحة الصالونات وخساير الفلوس وغير اني عروس ماعندي وقت اسوي شي
> الحمدلله ويهي وايد تحسن والحبوب والأثار راحوا حتى كان فيني بقع نمش من الشمس وراحن بس في نقط خفيفه ان شالله مع الاستمرار بترووح
> مشكورة عزيزتي عالجهد .. لي طلبات قريبا





> مرررررررحبا الساااااااع
> كيووووووت الخلطه جناااااااااااااااااااااان رووووووووووووووعه رهييييييييييييييبه ماعرف كيف اوصفلج انا كان عندي سواد فالمناطق الحساسه وتحت الباط والحمدللللللله المنطقة صارت ابيض عني هههههههه
> عشان جي ابا اوحد اللون ابا اطلب 3 علب كبار زياده ومشكووره






> الحمدلله اول مره فحياتي اخذ خلطة تبيض من الانترنت وتنفعني وماشالله نتايج سريعه ومرضيه
> العلبه خلصت عني ابا زياده 2 اذا ما عليج امر وان شالله بسويلج دعايه عند الاهل وربيعاتي
> مشكوووره




اللي تبا سكراب المغربيات الطبيعي المبيض يستخدم مع الخلطه تتفضل هني ^^

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=734153




> مرحبا فديتج سورى ع التاخير 
> المهم انا بقولج عن تجربتى مع البودره المغربيه 
> من حملت صراحه سوديت فمناطق وسببتلى ضيج 
> فجريت عده طرق وكريمات بس ما فادنى بشئ
> وبعد ما ربيت قلت بجرب البودره وسبحات الله كانن اوساخ بنيه تطلع منيه مدرى من وين طلعن هذول بعد لدرجه ادمنت اقعد فالحمام بس الفرق واضح وان شاء الله مع المداومه برد نفس اول







> هلاا حبيبيتي شلونج اسمحيلي فديتج اتاخرت عليج بالرد
> 
> بس لاني كنت فالجامعه وسكن خبرج بعد والبارجه رجعت وعلى طوووووووووول البودره المغربيه بس الصراااحه فنااااااااااانه
> 
> من اول مره حسيت اشراقه بالويه 
> 
> والكريم طبعا توه الناس عليه بس بوافيج بنتايجه ويااااارب يخليني 
> 
> قطعه يااااااااااااارب




للطلبات الجاده التواصل عبر الخاص والتوصيل سلم واستلم 30 درهم 


بنااااات بجمع الطلبات وبطرشهن رباعه يعني كل اسبوع بطرش مره او مرتين فبليييز يعني الصبر لانه ضغط عالشركه

الرجاء ارسال:
الاسم:
رقم الهاتف:
رقم احتياطي:
الاماره:
المنطقه:
رقم الشارع:
رقم البيت:

ودعوه حلوه منكم تكفي  :13 (51): 




جاري تلقي الطلبات  :13 (34): 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## فديتني كيووت

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شخبااااااااااااااااااااااركم بنوووتات ^_^

بما انه الجووو حاااااااااار  :12 (25):  والويووووه والاجسام تحترق من الشمس  :12 (37):  


يبتلكم البودره المغربيه لتبيض الجسم وللمناطق الحساسه  :12 (73): 

..


طريقة الاستخدام:

هي طبعا مثل السكراب وانتي تاخذين شاور بللي جسمج بماي وحطيها على جسمج كامل وفركي بلطف وخليها من ربع الى 20 دقيقه وفي هالوقت لا تقعدين تقرين جريده O_o  :13 (33):  هع هع 


لازم اتخلين جسمج في هالربع ساعه مبلول يعني كل ما حسيتي انه نشف قطري ماي فـ ايدج وفركي جسمج لانه الماي هو اللي يطلع مفعولها وزيدي بودره اذا حسيتيها ذابت 

والنتيجه  :13 (41):  : بتلاحظين سواد ينزل من جسمج مع البودره وهذي عبارة عن القشره الميته والجلد المصطبغ بسبب الشمس او للأسباب الاخرى الي ادت الى اسمرار البشره

بعد ما تغسلينها بتحسين بنعووومه في جسمج وبتشوفين جسمج يلق  :13 (37): 

وطبعا تستخدمينها مره في الاسبوع لانه مفعولها مثل الحمام المغربي

مجربتنها شخصيا (بشرتي حساسه) وهي طبيعية 100% ومالها آثار جانبيه بس لا تستخدمينها وايد عشان ماينشف الجلد ويتقشر

وانا عن نفسي استخدمها مره في الشهر لانه هب زين وايد

نسيت اقووللكم في الويه تخلينها من 5 الى 10 دقايق مب اكثر ^_^

والعلبه الوحده اتم وياج فتره طووويله ماتخلص بسرعه
العلبه بـ30 درهم

للطلب للجادات فقط مراسلتي عالخاص

الرجاء ارسال:
الاسم:
رقم الهاتف:
رقم احتياطي:
الاماره:
المنطقه:
رقم الشارع:
رقم البيت:





ودعوه حلوه منكم تكفي  :13 (51): 


جاري تلقي الطلبات  :13 (34):

----------


## فديتني كيووت

استغفر الله العظيم

----------


## فديتني كيووت

استــغفر الله العظــــــــيم

----------


## فديتني كيووت

اســـــــــــــــتغفر الله العظيم

----------


## فديتني كيووت

اســــــــــــتغفر الله العظيم

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمــــــــــــدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدللـه

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمــد لله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

==============

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## فديتني كيووت

''''''''''''''

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

333333333333333333333

----------


## فديتني كيووت

6666666666666666666

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## تلعة الجيد

بالتوفيق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

2222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

==============

----------


## فديتني كيووت

999999999999

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

22222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :5:  :35:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :5:  :35:  :27:  :27:  :5:  :35:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :5:  :35:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

---------------

----------


## فديتني كيووت

---------

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27: 
 :27:  :27: 
 :27:  :27:  :27: 
 :27:  :27:  :27:  :27: 
 :27: 
 :27: 
 :27: 
 :27: 
 :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27: 
 :27:  :27: 
 :27: 
 :27:  :27: 
 :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27: 
 :27:  :27: 
 :27:  :27:  :27: 
 :27:  :27: 
 :27:  :27:  :27: 
 :27:  :27: 
 :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27: 
 :27:  :27: 
 :27: 
 :27:  :27: 
 :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:31:  :31: 
 :31:  :31:  :31: 
 :31:  :31:  :31: 
 :31:  :31: 
 :31:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

99999999

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :5:  :35:  :27:

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يووووفقج

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :5:  :35:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :5:  :35:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :5:  :35:  :27:  :27:  :5:  :35:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :5:  :35:  :27:  :27:  :5:  :35:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

.............

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an: 

 :55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an: 
..

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an: 
..

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an: 

 :55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an: 

 :55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an: 

 :55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an: 

 :55:  :55 (4):  :55: 
 :Sob7an:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

000000000000000

----------


## فديتني كيووت

000000

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:   :27: 
 :27: 
 :27:   :27: 
 :27: 
 :27:   :27: 
 :27: 
 :27: 
 :27:

----------


## ام غايوتى

الله يووووووفقج

----------


## فديتني كيووت

---------------

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

8888888888888888

----------


## فديتني كيووت

------------

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27: 
 :27:  :27:  :27:  :27: 
 :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27: 
 :27:  :27: 
 :27:  :27: 
 :27:  :27: 
 :27:  :27:  :27: 
 :27:  :27:  :27: 
 :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27: 
 :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

================

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27: 
 :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

00000000000000

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

------------

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

PIN:2207E4AF
عذراً لا أتواجد على البلاك بيري دائماً .. التواصل عبر المنتدى أسرع
مآبع مضعي آمچدد

----------


## فديتني كيووت

000000000

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

PIN:2207E4AF
عذراً لا أتواجد على البلاك بيري دائماً .. التواصل عبر المنتدى أسرع
مآبع مضعي آمچدد

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

000000000

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

PIN:2207E4AF
عذراً لا أتواجد على البلاك بيري دائماً .. التواصل عبر المنتدى أسرع
مآبع مضعي آمچدد

----------


## فديتني كيووت

PIN:2207E4AF
عذراً لا أتواجد على البلاك بيري دائماً .. التواصل عبر المنتدى أسرع
مآبع مضعي آمچدد

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

PIN:2207E4AF
عذراً لا أتواجد على البلاك بيري دائماً .. التواصل عبر المنتدى أسرع
مآبع مضعي آمچدد

----------


## فديتني كيووت

PIN:2207E4AF
عذراً لا أتواجد على البلاك بيري دائماً .. التواصل عبر المنتدى أسرع
مآبع مضعي آمچدد 


...

----------


## فديتني كيووت

................

----------


## فديتني كيووت

PIN:2207E4AF
عذراً لا أتواجد على البلاك بيري دائماً .. التواصل عبر المنتدى أسرع
مآبع مضعي آمچدد

----------


## فديتني كيووت

PIN:2207E4AF
عذراً لا أتواجد على البلاك بيري دائماً .. التواصل عبر المنتدى أسرع
مآبع مضعي آمچدد

----------


## فديتني كيووت

PIN:2207E4AF
عذراً لا أتواجد على البلاك بيري دائماً .. التواصل عبر المنتدى أسرع
مآبع مضعي آمچدد

----------


## فديتني كيووت

PIN:2207E4AF
عذراً لا أتواجد على البلاك بيري دائماً .. التواصل عبر المنتدى أسرع
مآبع مضعي آمچدد

----------


## فديتني كيووت

PIN:2207E4AF
عذراً لا أتواجد على البلاك بيري دائماً .. التواصل عبر المنتدى أسرع
مآبع مضعي آمچدد

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1057980

----------


## فديتني كيووت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1057980

----------


## فديتني كيووت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1057980

----------


## فديتني كيووت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1057980

----------


## فديتني كيووت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1057980

----------


## فديتني كيووت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1057980

----------


## فديتني كيووت

============

----------


## فديتني كيووت

0000000

----------


## فديتني كيووت

0000000000000000000000000000

----------


## فديتني كيووت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1057980

----------


## فديتني كيووت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1057980
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1057980

----------


## فديتني كيووت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1057980

----------


## فديتني كيووت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1057980

----------


## فديتني كيووت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1057980

----------


## فديتني كيووت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1057980

----------


## فديتني كيووت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1057980

----------


## فديتني كيووت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1057980

----------


## فديتني كيووت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1057980

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## وردة غلااا

بالتوفيق

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

------------

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

9999999

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

------------

----------


## فديتني كيووت

..............

----------


## فديتني كيووت

2222222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

.......

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

...........

----------


## فديتني كيووت

>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

...........
......................
.................................

----------


## فديتني كيووت

...........

----------


## فديتني كيووت

...........
......................

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

........................................

----------


## فديتني كيووت

..........
..........
..........
.....

----------


## فديتني كيووت

..............................
....................
..........

----------


## فديتني كيووت

.........

----------


## فديتني كيووت

.........
..................

----------


## فديتني كيووت

....................................

----------


## اجمل احساس22

بالتوفييييييج

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\
\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\
\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

.................................

----------


## فديتني كيووت

>>>>>

----------


## فديتني كيووت

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## فديتني كيووت

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## فديتني كيووت

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## فديتني كيووت

>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## فديتني كيووت

........

----------


## فديتني كيووت

>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:   :27:   :27:   :27:   :27:   :27:   :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:   :27:  

 :27:   :27:   :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27: 
 :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

000000000000

----------


## فديتني كيووت

------------

----------


## فديتني كيووت

------------------------------------------------

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

------------

----------


## فديتني كيووت

=======================

----------


## فديتني كيووت

7777777777777

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

===============

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

======================

----------


## فديتني كيووت

22222222222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

333333333333333333333333

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

00000000000000000000

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

000000000000\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:  :31:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

================

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

---------------

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

4444444444

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

8888888

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

9999999999999999

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111

----------


## روح سعيد

ههه غريبه من شهر استخدمه ما لاحظت اي فرق يمكن عشاني احطه وعقب ربع ساعه اضطر اغسل ايدي يمكن كل شي جايز

----------


## فديتني كيووت

66666666666666

----------


## فديتني كيووت

2222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

---------------------

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

--------------

----------


## فديتني كيووت

0000000

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

222222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

999999999999999

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

55555555555

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت

...

----------


## فديتني كيووت

...

----------


## فديتني كيووت

...

----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

22222222222

----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## Rwaan

بتوفيــــج يارب ^^

----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليهـ

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27: دهن عود كمــــبودي :27: 




الربع توله بـ25 درهم فقط
✿`••.¸¸.•`●•✿


شووزات كيووت + شنط + اكسسوارات





✿`••.¸¸.•`●•✿

Ƹ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄
بيآض فخڷآڷ آڛبۉۉع مع آقۉے خڷطۃ ٿبيض بآڷبآبآيآƸ̵̡Ӝ̵̨̄Ʒ


طبيعيه 100% (الرجاء الضغط على الصوره لمزيد من التفاصيل)

الحجم الكبير:250 درهم
الحجم الصغير:150درهم
✿`••.¸¸.•`●•✿


عدسات تــــــرو كلر



السعر: 100 درهم مع المحلول وبيت العدسات

الالوان المتوفره:
بني
اخضر 
ازرق
✿`••.¸¸.•`●•✿


باقي مواضيعي الرجاء الضغط على التوقيع  :35:   :12: [/QUOTE]

----------


## فديتني كيووت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...9#post39063309

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1078206

----------


## فديتني كيووت

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1078206

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

==============

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55 (8): 



 :55 (8):

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55 (8): 



 :55 (8):

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55 (8): 



 :55 (8):

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55 (8): 



 :55 (8):

----------


## فديتني كيووت

:55 (8): 



 :55 (8):

----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

===========

----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت

111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت

:27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت



----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## اوتـــــار

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

1111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

11111111111111111111111111

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله الحمدلله الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\

----------


## عصفورة جريحة

لو سمحتي ابى الخلطة مالت التبييض للتواصل هذا رقمي 0501334060

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله

----------


## فديتني كيووت

الحمدلله

----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------

